# Marriott



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I always like to throw one of these out once in a while  In his later years with "Packet of Three".

[video=youtube;XMCgqjYA424]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMCgqjYA424[/video]


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

stupid outfit, beautiful fingers.
another one gone way too soon.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

REALLY stupid outfit (I never could figure out why), great fingers, incredible voice.



puckhead said:


> stupid outfit, beautiful fingers.
> another one gone way too soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2014)

over all's have a lot of pockets.
y'know, whiskey flask, bag o' weed ..

sounds good. tnx for posting.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

They are my absolute favorite pants, and folks around Ottawa who attend various music-related events would have a hard time recognizing me without them.

Here is my overalls story.

Every time I see somebody wearing an article of clothing I find particularly appealing, I'll ask them where they got it. And 19 times out of 20 it will be somewhere I will never go in my life. "Oh, this old thing? I picked it up in an outdoor market in Accra/Bogota/Riga/Shanghai".

In 2009, I went to Nashville for a conference, and figured I'd dress like the locals for a bit, bringing along my overalls. On my last day there, I put 'em on, and on three separate occasions, women approached me and said "I just luuuuuv yer overawls! Where'd you git 'em?", and I got to stick my thumbs under the shoulder straps and proudly declare "Nine dollars at Giant Tiger in Ottawa!". Finally, it was MY chance to be exotic.

But yeah, Stevie was a good'un. Gone too soon.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL, probably, just keeps reminding me of Dexy's Midnight Runners 



laristotle said:


> over all's have a lot of pockets.
> y'know, whiskey flask, bag o' weed ..
> 
> sounds good. tnx for posting.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Enjoyed it. As for the way he is dressed,....It's *1985 !!*

He looks down right conservative compared to other bands, especially the hair metal ones.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I prefer the younger and well dressed Steve Marriott.

[video=youtube_share;WuFr7Y3qAEU]http://youtu.be/WuFr7Y3qAEU[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I forgot but I used to wear overalls quite a bit back in the 1980's. I wore them out when I wore them building my house back in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

those guitars look MASSIVE against his body. Please tell me that's a ES-333335 or something.

I had a girlfriend who would wear overalls. We are no longer together.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I love Marriott's voice, but God knows, I hate overalls with a bloody passion. I don't want to look like a character on _Hee Haw_. I actually had a pair for a while in college, and finally came to my senses and tossed them out, along with my plaid pants, the ones my wife (then girlfriend) laughed at.

The Small Faces were the smartest-dressed Mod band, by far. Great clothes all the time. And those shoes. Amazing.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

adcandour said:


> those guitars look MASSIVE against his body. Please tell me that's a ES-333335 or something.


If you look at the closeups of his fingers on the frets, the neck looks like it's a neck for a 6-string or 8-string bass. Diminuitive guy.

I had the good fortune to see Chicago when they were the Chicago Transit Authority, back in the early 70's, and Terry Kath was quite the opposite. A Strat looked like a ukulele on him. Big guy.

I finally decided to strap on an ES-339 at L&M a few weeks ago, and was sorely disappointed. I'm not what anyone other than Hervé Villechaize would call a big guy, but that guitar was just too damn small.

EDIT: And hey, I just noticed that I hit 10,000 posts today. Somebody congratulate me.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I had a girlfriend who would wear overalls. We are no longer together.


Same here. Theres something about overalls that says "I give up".


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

hmmmm, OK then












Diablo said:


> Same here. Theres something about overalls that says "I give up".


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

davetcan said:


> hmmmm, OK then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

davetcan said:


> hmmmm, OK then


That's a girl, not a woman.
but vive la difference.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I quite like staying at his hotels.

Neil

PS: Congrats on the 10K posts, Mark. 

PPS: I love me ES339.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2014)

Diablo said:


> That's a girl, not a woman.
> but vive la difference.


is something like this more to your liking?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> is something like this more to your liking?


actually, the one on the right, absolutely...aside from lack of artistic effort in the photo-although its a much more realistic depiction of overall-wearers IMO


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I discovered overalls too late in life. If you are doing work with a lot of bending, reaching or stretching and you have a bit of midriff bulge, wearing overalls will avoid the need to pull up your pants every two minutes! That's why they are favoured by painters, farmers and other workers. I got so fed up pruning my fruit trees and keeping my jeans from slipping I bought a pair. Great decision.

As for these women, I wonder how often they have to pull up their pants? I guess not very often, cause they certainly don't have midriff bulge!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Option1 said:


> PS: Congrats on the 10K posts, Mark.
> 
> PPS: I love me ES339.


Thanks for the good wishes.

I really _wanted t_o like it; same way I wanted to like big body Gretsch guitars, having lusted after them since 1964. I was all set to mutter "I can't believe they sell this much fun for that low a price". But it just didn't feel right. Maybe I needed to spend more time with it. Maybe I was just holding it the wrong way. Found out I didn't like big body Gretschs either. I hate when stuff like that happens.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

People have a tendency to forget what a good guitarist Steve was because his incredible vocals overshadowed his instrumental abilities.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Krelf said:


> I discovered overalls too late in life. If you are doing work with a lot of bending, reaching or stretching and you have a bit of midriff bulge, wearing overalls will avoid the need to pull up your pants every two minutes! That's why they are favoured by painters, farmers and other workers. I got so fed up pruning my fruit trees and keeping my jeans from slipping I bought a pair. Great decision.
> 
> As for these women, I wonder how often they have to pull up their pants? I guess not very often, cause they certainly don't have midriff bulge!!


trouble is, b the time i find a pair that goes around my belly, the legs are cut for a guy who's 7' tall.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2014)

here ya go cheezy.

http://1funny.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/*******-overalls.jpg


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

DrumBob said:


> People have a tendency to forget what a good guitarist Steve was because his incredible vocals overshadowed his instrumental abilities.


How true, how true.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Add to that the fact he was just a natural showman and you've got the complete package. They were such an exciting band to see at the time but they may not translate that way today. They'll always be my number one though 

[video=youtube;22iu_TQ6Vo0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22iu_TQ6Vo0[/video]

[video=youtube;6vWTtx_PxPo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vWTtx_PxPo[/video]



DrumBob said:


> People have a tendency to forget what a good guitarist Steve was because his incredible vocals overshadowed his instrumental abilities.


----------

